# Got our BH



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We (the dog I've been playing with) got our BH today. It wasn't pretty, but we got through it. My biggest critique was that the dog didn't seem really connected with me. I then told the judge I have only had the dog three weeks and he laughed, smacked me with his clipboard and called me crazy haha. I'm very proud of this little girl for hanging in there with me. In three and a half weeks we have achieved two titles. We have one more trial in three weeks and then she goes home. I'm very grateful to her owner for letting me play with her for a few weeks and gaining some great trial experience.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations: Way to go!

 Kat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice going. the owner of the dog should be proud of you and the dog.
you're a very good trainer.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

You _are_ crazy. In a good way. But still. 

I'm guessing this is a board-and-train gig?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

No it's not a board and train thing. It's a friends dog that had some training years ago but hasn't worked in over two years. Since I don't have a dog to work at the moment (waiting on puppy) I asked if I could play with the dog. I had three trials in a 6 week period that I had to be at and wanted to play since I had to be there. My friend agreed. So it became a personal challenge. Can I get three different titles on a dog in two different sports in six weeks? Two down one to go. I'm having a blast and getting great trial experience working a dog that doesn't really know me. It opens up an entirely new set of challenges. It also says a lot about the dog:wub:. I'm very fortunate to be able to play with her.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oooh, gotcha.

Three titles in two sports in six weeks is NUTS. I don't know how much training that dog started with, but man, it almost doesn't even matter, that's bananas any way you cut it. Kudos to both of you guys.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats! Wish I had a friend to do that with Hans!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks again  This has been fun. Thanksgiving weekend we are going for our SDA Police Dog 1. I can't wait!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this the pit bull? Congrats! And good luck for the PD1!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Is this the pit bull? Congrats! And good luck for the PD1!


 
No the pit bull is my little goof ball pet dog. Or as I like to think of him, the guard of my bed since he's always sleeping under the covers haha. 

I'm working a GSD. She was worked fairly consistently her first couple years, so she has a decent heel (had no focus but we are getting it) she knows sit and down, and she knows how to bark and bite. So I have been cleaning and refreshing her up on all that. She has been living as a house pet for the last couple years. Her bark and hold is coming along really quickly and she is stable as a rock. My biggest concern with the PD1 is going to be her "out" from a distance (jump out attack or long bite). With not really being bonded and her in a high state of drive she has been a little sticky but has been improving everyday.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! And what a crazy thing to do, love it that you were willing to try and you both made it!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The only pics I have so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The only pics I have so far from yesterday.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm working a GSD. She was worked fairly consistently her first couple years, so she has a decent heel (had no focus but we are getting it) she knows sit and down, and she knows how to bark and bite. So I have been cleaning and refreshing her up on all that. She has been living as a house pet for the last couple years. Her bark and hold is coming along really quickly and she is stable as a rock. My biggest concern with the PD1 is going to be her "out" from a distance (jump out attack or long bite). With not really being bonded and her in a high state of drive she has been a little sticky but has been improving everyday.


Congrats on the B! Does the PD1 have a passive attack? Hope she surprises you in a good way on the distance out. Do you have to recall her from the out? I need to watch some video's of PSA stuff!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats on the B! Does the PD1 have a passive attack? Hope she surprises you in a good way on the distance out. Do you have to recall her from the out? I need to watch some video's of PSA stuff!


 
Thanks! The PD1 starts with a greeting with a hostile person (no bite), then alert on a passive person with recall, then 2 legs of heeling then a jump out attack during heeling, dog out's, handler pats down and tries to disarm decoy, decoy attacks handler dog engages, then out, handler disarms decoy, back transport to judge then long bite with gunshots. It should be a lot of fun. I haven't done the routine with her but we have done all the elements. Other than her sticky out (which has been pretty good the couple training days) she actually does really well.

Oh and no recall from the out. She either goes into a silent guard or bark and hold until I get pick her up.


----------

